# Zusätzlicher WLAN-Stick als Hotspot mit Windows 10



## prototyp01 (13. Januar 2018)

*Zusätzlicher WLAN-Stick als Hotspot mit Windows 10*

Hallo Leute

Wegen Anschaffung einer PCI-E WLAN-Karte habe ich nun einen WLAN-Stick übrig.
Da in dem Raum, wo der PC steht, das WLAN Signal für Handy und Tablet so schlecht ist, wollte ich nun den WLAN-Stick nutzen, um einen Hotspot für Tablet und Handy zu schaffen und die WLAN-Verbindung der PCI-E Karte als gemeinsam genutzte Verbindung nutzen.
Tja, ich würde hier nicht schreiben, wenn ich die Funktion gefunden hätte. Windows 10 bietet zwar die Hotspot-Funktion an, aber nur für den WLAN-Adapter, der aktuell mit dem Router verbunden ist.
Ich weiß, dass es mit früheren Windows Versionen möglich war, dass man für einen einzelnen Netzwerkadapter ein Netzwerk erstellen konnte (ich meine es hieß Ad-hoc-Netzwerk), aber iwie gibt es diese Funktion in Windows 10 nicht.

Weiß hier ein Netzwerkprofi Rat?


----------



## Matusalem (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zusätzlicher WLAN-Stick als Hotspot mit Windows 10*

Auch wenn ich es selbst praktisch für mich nicht versucht habe, sollte es funktionieren.

Die meiste Freiheit bezüglich Konfiguration erhältst Du per Einrichtung des Hotspots über die Kommandozeile.

Einfach "Kommandozeile hotspot windows 10" oder ähnlich in Ecosia, Qwant oder eine andere Web-Suchmaschine eingeben und Du bekommst eine Reihe von Treffern mit Anleitungen. 

Ich hoffe, dass dieser Tipp dich weiterbringt, wie erwähnt sicher weiß ich es leider nicht.


----------



## prototyp01 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zusätzlicher WLAN-Stick als Hotspot mit Windows 10*

Ich habe leider nix passendes gefunden.
Alle Einstellungen benutzen immer nur den Stick, der schon mit dem Router verbunden ist, was dann natürlich die Bandbreite erheblich verringert. Ein zusätzlich angeschossener Wifi-Adapter wird gänzlich ignoriert.


----------

